# Muay Thai and Western Boxing



## TMA17 (Oct 12, 2017)

I was curious whether any of the MT boxing component came from western boxing?  You don’t find many Asian MA that use or resemble western style boxing.  Being MT is an ancient art, as is western boxing, was there a crossover at some point?  Thanks


----------



## TMA17 (Oct 12, 2017)

Found my answer:

“The punch techniques in muay Thai were originally quite limited being crosses and a long (or lazy) circular strike made with a straight (but not locked) arm and landing with the heel of the palm. Cross-fertilization with Western boxing and western martial arts mean the full range of western boxing punches are now used: lead jab, straight/cross, hook, uppercut, shovel and corkscrew punches and overhands as well as hammer fists and back fists.”


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 12, 2017)

What is Muay Thai? » Thailand Camp

The History and Origins Of Muay Thai - Muay Thai Authority

SitYodTong Muay Thai Pattaya


----------



## TMA17 (Oct 12, 2017)

Thank you


----------

